# Grain Characteristics / Yeast Strain Charts



## Bats (4/1/12)

I am always trying to create my own recipes and want to dress up my brew shed with some decorative brewing information.

Anyone know where I can source posters or similar of the different malt characteristics, hop characteristics, yeast strain charts etc?

I have seen a few before but don't know where to start looking.

I want to be able to read information off a chart to come up with ideas of recipes in my brew shed, whilst enjoying a home brew of course.

Any info or links would be appreciated.


----------



## np1962 (4/1/12)

Bats said:


> I am always trying to create my own recipes and want to dress up my brew shed with some decorative brewing information.
> 
> Anyone know where I can source posters or similar of the different malt characteristics, hop characteristics, yeast strain charts etc?
> 
> ...



PM me a postal address and I'll forward some Wyeast/Whitelabs posters and stuff.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## HoppingMad (4/1/12)

This one has pride of place on my wall, but not a grain/yeast chart as such. 

It's handy as it shows you the gravities and style characteristics for each beer you're shooting for.

Beeriodic Table

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## the_new_darren (4/1/12)

I reckon that is the best brewery addition ever.

tnd


----------



## Lecterfan (4/1/12)

HoppingMad said:


> This one has pride of place on my wall, but not a grain/yeast chart as such.
> 
> It's handy as it shows you the gravities and style characteristics for each beer you're shooting for.
> 
> ...



That's a ripper! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## kymba (4/1/12)

higher res scan of the periodic table

brewers formulary poster

'the onion' View attachment Beer_Poster.pdf


----------



## Bats (14/1/12)

Cheers guys,

Great help.

Nige, I have PM'd you.


----------



## stux (17/1/12)

Weyermann have some nice posters too...

http://www.weyermann.de/eng/produkte_neu.a...7&sprache=2

I particularly like this one


----------



## jakethedog (17/1/12)

I didn't know hops was part of the marijuana family. Anyone tried putting some in a homebrew?


----------



## Nick JD (17/1/12)

jakethedog said:


> Anyone tried putting some in a homebrew?



Would be like trying to smoke beer. A waste.

Although Tequila Verde ... now that's something!


----------



## Muggus (17/1/12)

kymba said:


> View attachment 51463


That is truely awesome Kymba. Despite there being some variability in AA's and whatnot from season to season, that is a really handy!


----------



## felten (17/1/12)

jakethedog said:


> I didn't know hops was part of the marijuana family. Anyone tried putting some in a homebrew?


Yeah, every brew I make has some hops in it.


----------



## pmastello (17/1/12)

jakethedog said:


> I didn't know hops was part of the marijuana family. Anyone tried putting some in a homebrew?




I put a whole hop flower in a bong one time. It made me cough and thats about it.


----------



## The Village Idiot (17/1/12)

Gingerbrew said:


> I put a whole hop flower in a bong one time. It made me cough and thats about it.




Your a sick man Gingerbrew...although I do remember trying to smoke dried banana skins about 35 years ago, that wasn't very pleasant as I recall....... lol


----------

